

Tell HN: Mailchimp is incredible - adelevie

I just tried Mailchimp for the first time for my student organization, the Penn State Entrepreneurship Network. I sent out an email to our 300+ members and now I am glued to my computer, hitting refresh every 30 seconds (who am I kidding, every 5 seconds!) to check the analytics of the campaign.<p>In a tech world filled with hype, Mailchimp is the real deal. So to whoever is behind Mailchimp, congrats on getting so many things right. And, thank you!
======
ig1
I tried MailChimp before but found them to be very slow, often it took hours
for a signup confirmation email to be sent out which had a noticable impact on
people confirming, so I ended up using SendGrid instead.

------
khanm
It would actually help Mailchimp to educate their users or potential users on
how to get newsletter subscribers. maybe even a youtube channel or video blog
would do them good.

